# Dana Says Anderson Silva could return by end of year



## simbaboy (Feb 22, 2014)

Who can he fight in his return? 

Dana's Quote:http://mmanewsnow.com/index.php/mmanews/anderson-silva-return-end-2014

Silva walking with no crutches:http://mmanewsnow.com/index.php/mmanews/anderson-silva-walking-already


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

maybe bisping? maybe anderson could go back to england for a fight


i guess discussing appropriate opponants so far from the event is abit pointless

who would i like to see him fight? mousasi might be interesting too. unless he moves up to 205 of course


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

It's gonna be either Bisping or Belfort if he loses to Weidman. I don't see them doing anything else really.


----------



## simbaboy (Feb 22, 2014)

AlphaDawg said:


> It's gonna be either Bisping or Belfort if he loses to Weidman. I don't see them doing anything else really.


I feel like they'll give him someone like Carmont or Kennedy.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Give him Weidman, lets get this over with already.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MMATycoon (Aug 15, 2011)

Yes, Weidman again!


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

He'll get a fringe top-10er, an "easy" fight with enough name behind it to give him another title shot.

Bisping/Franklin/Belcher/Philippou type of name.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Today










Lucky boy, guess who's coming for you!? :hug:


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

I hope he takes a 'tune up' fight before jumping back into the shark tank.... I really never even considered what he would do if he was beat before he retired... it always seemed so unlikely.


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

gazh said:


> He'll get a fringe top-10er, an "easy" fight with enough name behind it to give him another title shot.
> 
> Bisping/Franklin/Belcher/Philippou type of name.


I agree on all those but Franklin. Why on earth would they want to do that?


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

That's my boy!

Give him weidman unless he wants to warm up first.

Even if wiedman loses to Belfort, which he probably will, still give him weidman. Let the lion feast.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Even as a huge Silva fan, you don't put him right back in there with Weidman after such a terrible injury. Anyone else at MW sure, but not Weidman.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Sonnon vs silva 3 maybe


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Just wanted to say I love you guys.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

So who should he face in his return? Aside from Weidman, he's beat them all and he ain't facing Machida. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## simbaboy (Feb 22, 2014)

gazh said:


> He'll get a fringe top-10er, an "easy" fight with enough name behind it to give him another title shot.
> 
> Bisping/Franklin/Belcher/Philippou type of name.


Probably Bisping. Franklin said he's only gonna do one more fight, and I don't think he would risk going out against Silva again. Also Belcher retired a few months ago.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Silva has Franklins number. Not interested. Bisping on the other hand would be great. It would be Hendo all over again.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

systemdnb said:


> I agree on all those but Franklin. Why on earth would they want to do that?


For the same reason I want Anderson to just fight the Chris and go home for good. Father time is undefeated and he finally got Anderson he needs to call it a day before some nobody clips him and makes him part of a highlight reel.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Bisping Silva should be the return match, give the winner a title shot.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Love the Bisping match. Really exciting. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I hope Bisping and Silva keep their distance from one another. I want The Count become a contender. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MCMAP Wizzard (Feb 5, 2012)

I really like the Bisping fight, that would be pretty interesting.

No interest in seeing him rematch Weidman at this point. Chris has his number and would just dominate him once again. After Weidman takes out Cheat-or Belfort he should be fighting Machida. Belfort and Machida both stand a way better chance of beating Chris than Silva does at this point (Silva's chances are pretty close to a zero-level based on what we've seen so far).


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

http://instagram.com/p/k20BsjuB5t/?...acebook:+UFC:+Ultimate+Fighting+Championship&


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Cool. So long as he stays away from a title shot for at least 2 fights I'm good with his return. he lost twice, now he has to work his way back up.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

I say feed him Nick Diaz.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Calminian said:


> I say feed him Nick Diaz.


I see you hate Nick Diaz even worse than you hate Anderson. :wink01:


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Calminian said:


> I say feed him Nick Diaz.


Would be like a scene out of Little Shop of Horrors, with Silva being the plant


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Let Chael P. Sonnen retire old man Silva for good.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Let Chael P. Sonnen retire old man Silva for good.


I'd love to see Chael turtling up, grimmacing, and praying for the ref to end his suffering again 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Let Chael P. Sonnen retire old man Silva for good.





K R Y said:


> *I'd love to see Chael turtling up, grimmacing, and praying for the ref to end his suffering again*


That is what I would call a good way into retirement. Make it happen, Dana. Right after Anderson gets his belt back and Sonnen rightfully earns the chance at a title shot again, by losing a good streak of fights and running his mouth. :wink03:


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

*The Spider is on his way.*

And it's not even March yet.



> Anderson Silva gave another demonstration that the healing process of his fractured leg is going very well. This Tuesday, the fighter was filmed in a pads hitting session. It is possible to see the Spider limping a bit. The video has been released by Muay Thai College.
> 
> The former UFC MW Champion suffered a fracture in his left leg during the fight in UFC 168, December 28, when Chris Weidman defended one of his kicks. He went through surgery right after the fight, in a Las Vegas hospital. An intra-medullar shaft was implanted through the left shinbone of the Brazilian fighter. The fibula, also fractured at the occasion, was stabilized and did not require to pass through the same procedure.
> 
> http://sportv.globo.com/site/combate/ultimmato/platb/2014/02/25/em-evolucao/


----------



## MMATycoon (Aug 15, 2011)

He's back in his gym! The boss is back!


----------



## simbaboy (Feb 22, 2014)

K R Y said:


> I'd love to see Chael turtling up, grimmacing, and praying for the ref to end his suffering again
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Chael could take him, he only lost the second fight cause Silva cheated.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

simbaboy said:


> Chael could take him, he only lost the second fight cause Silva cheated.


Sonnen cheated in their first fight... and still lost.


----------



## simbaboy (Feb 22, 2014)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Sonnen cheated in their first fight... and still lost.


He still might lose if they fought a third time.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

If they fight a third time, I predict draw by double KO.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

simbaboy said:


> He still might lose if they fought a third time.


Or a fourth or fifth...can't debate that. :wink01:


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> Would be like a scene out of Little Shop of Horrors, with Silva being the plant


Diaz believes he can beat him. He's demanding a title fight, but something tells me he'd take this fight. 

It's intriguing because both fighters have contemplated crossing over to boxing. I think it would be a good warmup fight for Silva. Everybody wins (so to speak).


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Dana also said women would never fight in the UFC.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Yeah feed him Nick.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

DonRifle said:


> Would be like a scene out of Little Shop of Horrors, with Silva being the* plant*


I don't know. Diaz has vast experience with plants... :wink03:


----------



## simbaboy (Feb 22, 2014)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Yeah feed him Nick.


and when he loses,then what?


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

simbaboy said:


> and when he loses,then what?


Nick beating Anderson? I can't see that happening, but if it does, he'll definitely get that title shot he's been asking for.


----------



## simbaboy (Feb 22, 2014)

Calminian said:


> Nick beating Anderson? I can't see that happening, but if it does, he'll definitely get that title shot he's been asking for.


He'll never be the same and Diaz already had a shot before.


----------

